# LED-Matrix oder andere "Hardware" für JavaProgrammierung



## k3ltis (27. Nov 2012)

Hallo!

Ich versuche die Frage mal kurz und bündig zu stellen:

Gibt es Hardware, die man käuflich erwerben , über USB am PC anschließen und dann mit Java pogrammieren kann?

Ich dachte da an einen ModellBaukran, eine LED-Matrix, vielleicht an eine Signalleuchte.

Mich fasziniert die Idee, die Java Programmierung direkt in einem technischen Gerät (und nicht nur auf dem Bildschirm) umzusetzen.

Hat jemand damit schonmal Erfahrung gemacht?

Grüße
K3ltis


Edit: Ich beziehe mich auch nicht auf MobileProgramming


----------



## trääät (28. Nov 2012)

drücken es wir mal so aus :
es gibt extrem viel hardware die man an einen pc anschließen und dann programmieren kann ...
in wie weit man java nutzen kann hängt immer von der hardware selbst und den treibern ab ...
auch macht es einen unterschied ob man jetzt nur eine controller-software schreibt die auf dem rechner läuft und dann über den bus daten mit der hardware austauscht (meistens der fall) oder ob man die hardware direkt programmiert (auch möglich ... aber seltener mit java als mit speziellem hardware-code) ...

mir fällt jetzt leider für beide möglichkeiten nichts ein ... aber hardware auf denen dann richtig java-programme laufen gehen schon in die komplexitäts-richtung ala smartphone ... alles was "einfacher" ist verwendet in der regel kompakten eigen-code den man dann am rechner mit java steuern kann ...

also müsstest du dir erstmal klar machen welche der beiden möglichkeiten du überhaupt haben willst ...

ein stück hardware was man über den rechner eben mit java steuern kann und dann entsprechend seinen möglichkeiten das macht was man in der controller-app schreibt ...

oder

ein gerät auf dem richtig eine java-vm läuft und man für diese auch java-programme schreiben kann die dann darauf laufen ...

das erste sind in der regel kleine mikro-controller ... manchmal auch etwas komplexere gruppen aus mehreren einheiten ... verfügen manchmal sogar über begrenzten festwert- und arbeits-speicher und haben auch nicht nur ausgänge sondern auch eingänge ...
die zweite gruppe würde dann wie gesagt schon in richtung "einfaches handheld" gehen ... wie eben auch smartphones in diese gruppe gehören ... wobei es nicht nur smartphones sind sondern auch andere komplexere geräte welche sich durch hohe integration der einfachereren schaltungen in kleinen chips solch komplexe aufgaben durchführen können


----------



## Spacerat (28. Nov 2012)

Arduino - HomePage

Das ist ein Experimentierboard (gibt diverse) für Microcontroller (Atmel). Die Microcontroller selber werden zwar nicht in Java sondern in C programmiert, aber man kann sie halt so programmieren, dass man sie über Seriellen Port (RXTX; USB getunnelt) kommunizieren lassen bzw. steuern kann. Was man letzendlich damit veranstaltet bleibt einem selbst überlassen, die Boards sind recht vielseitig.

Konkret für Java gibt es Java Prozessoren aber damit habe ich mich selber noch nicht befasst. Leider unterstützt Arduino bisher (afaik) nur 8-Bit Atmels, so das man sich für den im Link aufgezählten AVR32 evtl. nach etwas anderem umschauen müsste.


----------



## freez (29. Nov 2012)

Du kannst dir für ein Android Smartphone entsprechende Hardware kaufen (z.B. IOIO). Entwickeln lässt sich das in Java unter Eclipse. Dazu kommt noch, dass du nicht nen PC immer dran hängen haben musst, sondern nur das Smartphone. Ausserdem sind auch Bluetooth Verbindungen statt USB möglich. Wenn du nen größeren Bildschirm brauchst, tuts auch ein Android Tablet.

Eine Auswahl an Entwicklungsboard findest du hier: LIPOLY


----------



## k3ltis (30. Nov 2012)

Vielen Dank!

Hat mir sehr weitergeholfen!!!


----------



## bananajoe (30. Nov 2012)

k3ltis hat gesagt.:


> Hat jemand damit schonmal Erfahrung gemacht?



Nein, aber: Java auf AVR

Ein Mikrokontroller ist allerdings nur eine Steuerungseinheit über die LEDs, Motoren u.ä.m. gesteuert werden können. Gewisse Grundlagen ist der Elektrotechnik sollten hier schon vorhanden sein, ansonsten Finger weg!


----------



## Hobelhai (30. Nov 2012)

Wenn Du noch gerne mit Lego spielst :Es gibt ein Java-Framework für die Mindstorm-Sachen.
Guckst Du hier


----------



## Spacerat (30. Nov 2012)

Hobelhai hat gesagt.:


> Wenn Du noch gerne mit Lego spielst :Es gibt ein Java-Framework für die Mindstorm-Sachen.
> Guckst Du hier


Wenn das noch Spielen sein soll... andererseits eignet sich das auch hervorragend für kleinere Experimente im Prototypenbau und Educations für den technischen Nachwuchs (wie seinerzeit Fischer-Technik). Wenn man als angehender Programmierer schon mit "Kinderkram" wie BlueJ nebst Stifte und Mäuse rumspielen darf...


----------



## bananajoe (30. Nov 2012)

Spacerat hat gesagt.:


> Wenn das noch Spielen sein soll... andererseits eignet sich das auch hervorragend für kleinere Experimente im Prototypenbau und Educations für den technischen Nachwuchs



Es ist kein Spielzeug, sondern ein Tool, welches mit relativ wenig Wissen die Lego Hardware resp. eigene Experimente zum Laufen bringt. Was mich am Lego Mindstorms nicht gefallen hat ist die Programmierschnittstelle mit Symbolen. Nach einer kurzen Evaluation bin ich für die MikroController Programmierung auf C umgestiegen, da C eine sehr hardwarenahe Programmierung erlaubt. Zudem gibt es auch hier gute IDEs, wie z.B. WinAVR oder das Atmel Studio. Wenn ich C sage, dann meine ich vor allem Bitmanipulationen. Keine Angst: Mein Herz schlägt immer noch für Java!


----------



## Spacerat (30. Nov 2012)

[OT]





bananajoe hat gesagt.:


> Wenn ich C sage, dann meine ich vor allem Bitmanipulationen. Keine Angst: Mein Herz schlägt immer noch für Java!


C geht doch in Ordnung... ergänzend zu Java... [/OT]


----------

